# 67 frame help



## jml75 (Jun 1, 2014)

new to this. I have a 67 tempest custom the frame is a bit rusty and the back of it is bent. is a 67 chevelle have the same frame ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking through some of my old auto repair guide books, it does not look like the frames are the same, frame-for-frame. In another book, it seems that the frames are the same from the cowl forward as the '67 Chevelle frame in another book states that the frames from the cowl forward could be made by 3 manufacturers Pontiac, A O Smith, or Parrish. It also notes the rear crossmember by Pontiac. We know that you can put Chevelle rear axle assemblies in a Pontiac as well as front suspension parts, and that said, the frame may work with some modification which might simply be the body mounts or transmission crossmember location. I would simply put them side by side and modify the Chevelle frame as needed -if anything.

I found this on the internet: 1964-67 A-bodies used the same frame design, but different models and body-styles utilized various body mounting, while all frames had a 115 inch wheelbase. The '64-'67 boxed convertible frames use welded-on tabs to provide attach points for the transmission crossmember. (So, if updating the drivetrain with more modern components such as the TH400 transmission, you must consider this: Since the TH400 was not available in the 1966 and earlier A-body, the tabs do not extend far enough rearward to support the crossmember for that application. You will need to cut the tabs off of a 67'-up frame and weld them to the earlier frame in the appropriate position.) 

Hope that helps.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A Chevelle frame is shorter in the rear section. You need a frame from a Skylark, Olds Cutlass or F-85, or another Pontiac Tempest/LeMans/GTO. '64-'67 will work.


----------



## jml75 (Jun 1, 2014)

thanks very much for this it will help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking through another Crash Book Illustrated which has the dimensions for the Chevelle and Pontiac frames, a comparison of the majority of the numbers (frame widths & lengths at differing points) are the same.

The Chevelle diagram seems more exacting using inches, ie 1/4", 3/8", 5/8" etc., while the Pontiac diagram uses decimals, ie .03, .64, .44, etc..

However, the dimensions still appear to be the same. The body mount at the cowl(front) to the body mount just past the axle are both exactly 110 1/4". The difference appears to be at the rear as geeteeohguy pointed out.

Now if my calculations are correct, there is a 3 inch difference between the Chevelle (shorter) and Pontiac rear frame rail from the body mount that is behind the rear axle to the rear most body mount nearest the bumper. 

You may be able to "stretch" the rear of the rail by getting a piece of steel that is the same thickness and having it bent/formed by a fab shop. Or, you may be able to cut a section from your Pontiac rear rail and splice it in. If that is all that is needed, then really not a difficult job.

So it looks like it would work with some modification, but I would confirm the match by measuring by hand at a few key points.:thumbsup:


----------

